
How often do you guys give interview without studying? - zippy786
Lately, I&#x27;ve this strong feeling that I should be honest in an interview and present myself as I would appear everyday at work. What this means is  I may not know some of the algorithms but have information about time complexity etc about it (Red-Black trees ahem). So, I just appear in the interview and most of the time I just do fine. Many times  I&#x27;m hitting the optimum solution for problems&#x2F;data structure even if I don&#x27;t prepare for them. Sometimes I totally miss though as it is hard to come up with the solution if you don&#x27;t know about it earlier.<p>How many of you think this is the right way to appear in an interview or may be conduct one ?
======
angvp
It's good to take a time for preparing interviews but before job hunting, not
for every interview, like 1 week studying algorithms and so on, .. and then go
with your knowledge, i think you will feel secure when solving something than
might be new instead of being afraid because "i didn't studied this" .. but
for companies like Google or Facebook, be as much as academically prepared as
possible

------
herbst
It never hit my mind that i would study for a interview. I mean they i want
them to hire me and not a temporary superlative from myself. I usually just
try to be as relaxed as possible and have fun with the people interviewing me,
getting to know their persons.

Given i havent had much jobs so far. But from 7 written applications i got 3
jobs.

